# Post your background music while coding.



## Alain De Vos (Sep 1, 2022)

Vangelis - Juno to Jupiter (2021)
					

I don't own any of this material. This upload is for educational and promotional purposes only and I seek no profit from it.  Vangelis – Juno To Jupiter Label: Decca – 4855038 Format: CD, Album, Stere...




					odysee.com


----------



## hruodr (Sep 1, 2022)

Either coding or hearing music. Both at the same time is unthinkable.

Since I think read the whole day, very seldom I hear my music. Unfortunately more frequently I must hear
the music of neighbours.


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 1, 2022)

* Silence *

At work i even have one of these:


----------



## covacat (Sep 1, 2022)

kill dash nine


----------



## gpw928 (Sep 1, 2022)

Another strong single tasker here.  Code XOR anything else.
Like hruodr, I am unlikely to listen to music when otherwise engaged.
e.g. when driving, I prefer to concentrate on the driving.


----------



## _martin (Sep 1, 2022)

Depends on the mood. In general if I have to concentrate trance is a way to go for me, was for more than 20 years. If I have to kick start myself metal (or rock) is way to go. My goto album is Master of Puppets from Metallica. Or I tune into some generic rock station or YT playlist.

Music is a mood thing, sometimes I do like classical music (Hilary Hahn, Ray Chen..). And hey, I did do some coding listening to folk music too.

But that's beauty of music - wider the range, the better.


----------



## _martin (Sep 1, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> At work i even have one of these:


 I use that when I use my router. But different type than one would normally expect from me. The woodworking type.


----------



## ccammack (Sep 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfPTMp0F36M_


----------



## tuxador (Sep 1, 2022)

Tool : Lateralus
Dream theater: six degrees of inner turbulence


----------



## Jose (Sep 2, 2022)

Rainy Mood
					

Welcome to Rainy Mood, the internet's most popular rain sounds. Millions of people use Rainy Mood while sleeping, studying, and relaxing. Enjoy the free web version, or try the iOS/Android app with additional features.




					rainymood.com


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> * Silence *


My tinnitus would slowly drive me nuts. So I always have the radio or TV on. Don't really listen to it, it's just to drown out the constant ringing/whistling sound in my head.


----------



## hruodr (Sep 2, 2022)

SirDice said:


> My tinnitus would slowly drive me nuts. So I always have the radio or TV on.


In that case, Jose's rainy mood seems to be a better solution.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2022)

hruodr said:


> Jose's rainy mood seems to be a better solution.






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQgNWg96Rls_


Entertains my cats too.


----------



## jbo (Sep 2, 2022)

If you're into Drum & Bass this is a nice playlist: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cToxaisVKW8&list=RDcToxaisVKW8_


----------



## ccammack (Sep 11, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHuX4huT1sc_


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 11, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnacdOIoTBQ_


----------



## baaz (Sep 12, 2022)

I rarely listen to music overall and when I tried music with coding it was a disaster, when having lines of lyrics and notes pouring in to your ears, it really grabs your attention. It takes you out of your immersed coding mode, but also doesn't let you enjoy the music because your main goal is coding. At times, I had phased out of programming and stared listening to music, then to realize my hands are not typing, and I'm not thinking about the code.


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 13, 2022)

the sound of mi fingers in the keyboard


----------



## AngryChris (Sep 13, 2022)

I've played this one over and over and over at work. Great with AirPods!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32XsfeIX_rM_


----------



## bakul (Sep 13, 2022)

I can't do this at work without driving others nuts but at home I usually have NPR (news radio) on as well as some music! Anyone else do this? Normally I listen to pretty much anything and everything. When writing code or when thinking about design I usually listen to stuff like space music, Western classical, old renaissance music, Indian classical (more Hindustani than Carnatic, usually instrumental) etc. etc. Anything slow and repetitive! Examples:

















While debugging I tend to play faster music for some reason.
Example:


----------



## dev.null (Sep 14, 2022)

http://radio.garden <== amazing website
any 90s-00s what might be called industrial trance

none of them on loud or I can't concentrate.


----------



## nordkamp (Sep 14, 2022)

There are lots of these "retrowave"/"chillwave" mixes but this is my favourite. Puts me in the zone for any kind of coding/computer work




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfCgF10C58Q_


----------



## yaslam (Nov 23, 2022)

... or any Daft Punk song lol.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 24, 2022)

I had Hans Zimmer live on in the last days. Concert comming to town next year. But it would be actually be cheaper to travel to Amsterdam. :/


----------



## alexseitsinger (Dec 5, 2022)

On repeat for most of the day. After i read the news, of course.


----------

